# Holland lop ears not lopped



## Binkybuttons (Jan 16, 2018)

I have a 9 week old holland lop bunny but his ears arent lopped. Sometimes they stick up straight and sometimes they airplane or one sticks up and the other airplanes. Will his ears ever lop completely? I love him either way.


----------



## ladysown (Jan 16, 2018)

he's just a baby and his ears are quite normal for this year. Their heads can take up to two years to develop properly. based on what I see they should lop properly before 11 months old. probably even by six months.


----------



## Binkybuttons (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks for the input! I just read a lot of people saying if their ears aren&#8217;t lopped by 8 weeks they won&#8217;t lop. I&#8217;ll wait and see as he gets older, either way he is the cutest!


----------



## mark (Jan 16, 2018)

Holy smokes that is a cute rabbit! Congrats!


----------



## Binkybuttons (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks I think so too!! He has the best personality too, super friendly and affectionate!


----------



## Lynniek3 (Jan 19, 2018)

I agree with mark, so cute!!!


----------



## Aki (Jan 19, 2018)

I think in some cases they can lop later - I've seen a few breeders keep a kit for a while to see if the ears would lop or not (from what I've gathered, the 'lopping' process is linked to the width of the crown so I guess it can vary a bit with the rabbit's growth). Anyway, he's adorable and I love airplane ears ^^.


----------



## Binkybuttons (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks everyone! If they don&#8217;t lop, I&#8217;ll just have a holland lop who never lopped &#55358;&#56611; love him anyways!


----------

